# Up Date on Chachi



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Chachi has been doing better. He sleeps most of the time and his cough from that awful tube they put down his throat has finally subsided. He has been sleeping all night. He is not very steady on his feet, probably from the meds. He was eating breakfast this morning and he reach into his dish and did a complete tumble salt. My heart just broke for him. The blood results are not back yet. I am hoping they will be back tomorrow.

I have an appointment in Boston with Dr. Sisson at Angel Animal hospital at 4:00 on Monday the 15th. I faxed him all of Chachi's records from Tufts and overnighted the MRI disk to him so he will have it by noon tomorrow. I had e-mailed him last night and I was shocked to find an answer to my e-mail at 8am this morning. 

Thank you all for your continued prayers.

Hugs,
Lynda


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

More prayers for little Chachi, I'm happy that he's home with you. I'm sure that is making him feel so much better.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Lynda,
My heart breaks for you and I know how hard the waiting can be. Angel is an excellent hospital. Use to live close when I lived in Boston. I so hope they can figure this out or say this was an isolated event and maybe he can get off the meds. Hugs from Florida.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Chachi is still in my prayers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Lynda I know how it breaks your heart when they struggle, poor baby boy.
I pray for him every night and in the day. I'll be watching for a update, hugs to you


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Prayers for Chachi. I was hoping he would be better.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope that you find the answers you need at Angell. I hope he keeps improving.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Praying that he gets back to his normal self soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynda - thanks so much for updating us. I'm glad that he's doing better. He went through a lot with all those seizures so it takes a while for them to normalize plus the meds. Tufts is an excellent center and so is Angell so I'm glad you're going for a second opinion. :wub: Continued prayers for you all.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sending love and continued prayers for you all.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying for some answers and that it can be treated effectively.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm hoping you'll hear good news soon, Lynda.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so glad Chachi is home and is getting better..I'm praying for him,I know how hard it is to have even one of our babies at the vet..


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am sending much love to my dear friend and family. But, I have no fear...you have the best medical care possible...all will be well. Your Chachi will recover and this will just be a scarey memory.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

The best decision you could make for Chachi: a visit to Dr. Sisson:
we too flew from California to Boston to see Dr. Sisson with Dolcina.

Dr. Sisson was so wonderful and always available and so dedicated to help his little pet patients.
He is relentless and will barely rest until he finds a cure.

You and Chachi are in good hands from now on.

Here are some pictures from our visit to Dr. Sisson.












*


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for updating us...Hugs & hang in there!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynda, I am praying so much for wisdom as you move forward. I think this is a good idea about a second opinion. Chachi is such a tiny little twerp and so special to each of us. Please know that we are with you in spirit.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Cuddle him from me. It sounds as if he is in excellent hands.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lynda, thank you for the update. It's great that you are going to be getting a second opinion with Dr. Sisson. And, it's great to read that Chachi has been doing better since being home.

I am continuing to say prayers for darling Chachi ... that he will continue to feel better.

Sending you love and hugs, Lynda.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the update, Lynda. Still praying for your precious boy.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Lynda, the unknown is difficult and causes anxiety- I noticed the time you posted this thread- BUT we have a known here...and that is the fact that Dr Sisson is a genius- and little Chachi will be in the best hands of a top neurologist that is especially familiar with the maltese breed. I love SM and the support and wisdom that is shared on and off of this forum. 

All positive energy has been sent to you with visions of Chachi living a long long normal life with his pack. My arms have been around you, my prayers are continuous, and it is impossible to hug you any tighter without hurting you.

Hugs to you ---


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Sending Big Hugs for Lil Chachi and for You, Lynda :wub:rayer: Lots of Prayers and Lots of Hugs rayer::hugging::hugging:rayer:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Sending my prayers to you


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank you for the update...continued prayers for Chachi.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I just got a phone call from Ocean State Animal Hospital. The blood work came back negative. Not sure if I am relieved or even more scared. I guess I will have to wait for Dr. Sisson to calm my fears.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lynda, 

What were they testing the blood for? You mentioned they also tested the spinal fluid?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes, what were they testing for? I sure hope that's good news. Seems like it would be. <3


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

The spinal tap showed elevated white blood cells particularly neutrophils. They recommended that we pursue infectious disease testing at either Ocean State or Tufts. We opted for Ocean State as we already had him home and they were closest. Ocean State did the blood work and sent it to an infectious disease center in AZ. One of the technician at Tufts told me over the phone that they were looking for Neospora, Blastomyces, or Cryptococcus. Of course I googled them on the internet and put myself in a complete panic.

I just want to get off this roller coaster. I hope and pray Dr. Sisson will have answers and the proper protocol for this little guy.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Still sending good thoughts and prayers for your little guy.
We have also received wonderful care from the neurology department at Angell on two separate occasions, once with Dr. Sisson. I know they will figure out just the very best care for him.
:grouphug:


----------



## jody10 (Aug 23, 2014)

Sending love and prayers his way. I hope Angels can help him


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

How is our little guy doing Lynda?


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Sandi, He seems to be doing ok. No more seizures. I have to keep a close eye on him because for some reason when he bends his head down like to eat his back legs come up and he tumbles over. I sit on the floor with him now when he eats.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Sorry to hear the Lil guy is having trouble with his balance. Glad he hasn't had anymore seizures. I Will continue to pray for him. Big hugs


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynda, Lisi did that as a baby---but not since then. I sure hope they determine why. I know you continue to need our prayers so count me in for the long-haul. Big hugs.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Lynda, I'm so glad you were able to get an appointment with Dr. Sisson so quickly. Happy to hear that Chachi hasn't had any more seizures. Keeping you in my prayers Dear Friend. Hugs.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

lynda said:


> Hi Sandi, He seems to be doing ok. No more seizures. I have to keep a close eye on him because for some reason when he bends his head down like to eat his back legs come up and he tumbles over. I sit on the floor with him now when he eats.


Okay girlfriend. Now I'm more worried about you than Chachi. Darned if I could get down on the floor!! They'd need medical intervention to get me up. :blush: Glad that Chachi's not having seizures and know you're anxious to try to get answers from Dr. Sisson. Prayers continue as you know they will. Love you!!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm keeping Chachi and you on my thoughts. <3 Give him some extra love from us.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

lynda said:


> Hi Sandi, He seems to be doing ok. No more seizures. I have to keep a close eye on him because for some reason when he bends his head down like to eat his back legs come up and he tumbles over. I sit on the floor with him now when he eats.


I wonder if elevating his food bowl a little bit so he doesn't have to bend down would help with the toppling over. Either way, I sure hope he improves and doesn't have anymore seizures. :grouphug:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Keeping you and Chachi in my thoughts, Lynda!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

lynda said:


> Hi Sandi, He seems to be doing ok. No more seizures. I have to keep a close eye on him because for some reason when he bends his head down like to eat his back legs come up and he tumbles over. I sit on the floor with him now when he eats.


Lynda, it is the combo of the keppra and pheno together. Pheno can cause back leg weakness and throws him off balance- Think about if you feel sort of dizzy when you put your head down for an extended period of time--- The good news is the pheno will regulate in his system (may take up to 6 weeks) where the keppra will not. I hope Dr Sisson will get him off the keppra for you. I have a real tight hug around you! Tomorrow is almost here...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

beckinwolf said:


> I wonder if elevating his food bowl a little bit so he doesn't have to bend down would help with the toppling over. Either way, I sure hope he improves and doesn't have anymore seizures. :grouphug:


That's what I was going to suggest - there are stands of varying heights you can get or even just putting it on top of something - like another bowl turned upside down - to see if that helps.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Chardy said:


> Lynda, it is the combo of the keppra and pheno together. Pheno can cause back leg weakness and throws him off balance- Think about if you feel sort of dizzy when you put your head down for an extended period of time--- The good news is the pheno will regulate in his system (may take up to 6 weeks) where the keppra will not. I hope Dr Sisson will get him off the keppra for you. I have a real tight hug around you! Tomorrow is almost here...


Carol - very interesting. Had no idea. Thanks for sharing with everyone. :wub:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Sending hugs and prayers for you and Chachi! <3 <3 Praying for healing!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Good luck with Dr. Sisson today. Hoping all goes well!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

rayer:rayer:rayer: for Chachi Big Hugs to you!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'll be thinking about you and Chachi.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Praying that Dr. Sisson has some answers and can help Chachi. Big hugs to you and Chachi.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Still praying for Chachi.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sending good thoughts for Chachi today.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying that you get some answers today . Still praying!


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

Lynda,

Sending good thoughts for you and Chachi today. If anyone can figure this out, it is Dr. Sisson.

Terre and Denne


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thinking of and praying for Chachi today. :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sending prayers for your baby.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking back for an update on Chachi. rayer:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sending my very best thoughts and prayers for Chachi that he is doing better.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Checking in. Chachi has been in my prayers all day.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm hoping for good news for Chachi!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

We met with Dr. Sisson yesterday and the final diagnosis is epileptic seizures. There is no infections disease even though the spinal tap did suggest a possibility. Dr. Sisson feels the spinal tap may have been tainted with blood thus causing an elevation in Chachi's white blood count. He feels that he will be prone to seizures for the rest of his life and will need to be on medication to help control them. There has been no neurological damaged done. He will monitor Chachi and his meds through e-mails. If he has a seizure I am to give him a dose of phenobarbital as soon as the seizure is over and let Dr. Sisson know. If he should have a cluster of seizures I need to get him to an emergency hospital quickly. He is having me tapper off the Keppra starting on Fri. for the next two weeks until he is only on the phenobarbital. 

I found Dr. Sisson to be very knowledgeable and to the point. I liked him very much and he will now be Chachi's Neurologist. He put a lot of my fears to rest. I feel like I am still on somewhat of a roller coaster ride but I have been advised that this is the best diagnosis I could have hoped for and for this I am thankful.

Thank you all for all the prayers and support shown to us during this trying time. There are no words strong enough to express my appreciation and gratitude to such a wonderful community of people.

SM ROCKS.

Hugs,
Lynda and Chachi


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

So happy to hear that you have a diagnosis and can work with Dr. Sisson to help Chachi. He's still a lucky furbaby to have a Mommy that is getting him the best help. I hope he will have a healthy & long life and you can adequately manage his seizures with love and medication. Hugs to both of you!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm happy Lynda that now you know what is going on with .Chachi and he's in good hands. Praying for a long happy life for him!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

While serious, this is a relatively good outcome. I hope the meds manage this well for Chachi!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

What Maggie said. Hugs to little Chachi.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lynda,

I am glad you have an answer. As I mentioned I have had 2 dogs with epilepsy and both lived well into their mid/late teens. You will find yourself watching his behavior and you will begin to notice signs of a seizure coming on. It may or may not be triggered. The first few were very scary, but after that I would notice the seizure coming on and would get on the floor with my Sandy and put my hand gently on him and just let it play out watching to make sure he did not have a problem. 

This is not a life limiting health issue. But watching it can be very difficult. 

Good luck to you and Chachi.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Lynda, much love being sent to you and John and your son, daughter and son-in-law. This has truly been a family effort! 

Hugs to the furry ones, too!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Lynda, I am so glad you know what it is. It sound like a scary illness to manage, but thank goodness it is something that can be treated with medication.
Still sending lots of love to little Chachi. I hope he is feeling better.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynda - I think we were all collectively holding our breaths for Chachi and I think, thanks to Dr. Sisson, we can exhale. Though of course no one wants their dogs to have seizures I think this was indeed the best diagnosis to get connected with them. I have a feeling Chachi will keep living his charmed life for years to come. :wub: It's times like this that I am so thankful we have SM in our lives...for the compassion, the friendship, the prayers and the expertise. Being on here so many of us know of Dr. Sisson from other members and we all know you were in the best hands throughout this process. Please take care of yourself and John. This has been quite an ordeal. We love you and your whole family. :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynda, I agree w/the others. It is as good a diagnosis as we might "not" wish for!
Walter was right too---you can see them often before they get to the critical stage & help Chachi know how to deal w/it---a dark recovery room is also good. 
I for one always looked for a "trigger" and never found it. Often Kirby's would occur in bed at night before sleeping. I always thought "food ?" additives maybe. I am not one that settles for the word "idiopathic" easily. 
He really is a delightful little guy and we all want the very best for him. . . I believe he has it in you and your loving care.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, Lynda, it sounds like Chachi is in good hands...both at home and with Dr. Sisson. I'm glad you have a diagnosis you can work with. We had a dog growing up that had it also, so I understand completely. Hugs & continued prayers that seizures will be minimal and the meds will keep it in check.


----------

